# One day grooming course - Pampered Pooch



## Cockapoodledoo

A while back we had a thread running with people interested in a Cockapoo one day grooming course at Merrist Wood Agricultural College near Guildford, Surrey.

Details:

*Saturday 24th March 2012
10am - 4pm
Merrist Wood College
Nr Guildford
Surrey

Cost: £80*

I have a form for people to fill in and send off to the college so if the following people could PM me their email addresses then I can email the form to you for completion.

These are the people I have on my list. I would be really grateful if you could respond if you are still interested in the course or not as I can bump people up if you are no longer available.

There are 8 places available on the course but I have been given another date for late April if we can muster an additional 8 takers. 

1) Lilies (Nikki) with Ollie _- confirmed_
2) Dexter1011 (Alison) with Dexter _- Confirmed_
3) Blyth (Steph) with Bamse _- confirmed_
4) Mogdog (sue) with Bess _- confirmed_
5) Ellemir (Vicki) with Maisie _- confirmed_
6) MillieDog (Julie) with Millie _- confirmed_
7) Colpa110 (Colin) with Betty _- confirmed_
8) RubyCockapoo (Helen) with Pepper _ - confirmed _

As far as I am aware PipE (Pippa), RubyCockapoo (Helen) and Colpa110 (colin) are sticking with their booked date of 3rd March. I will be there too with Rufus. Please let me know if I have got this wrong. 

As long as we have the 8 full places for 24th March and can fill a further 8 places then we are being offered Saturday 28th April. These are the other members I have on my list of 'interested'. Again, please confirm with me your availability please.  *Change of date! Now Sat 12th May!*

1) Glitzydebs (Debi) with Pushca _ - confirmed _
2) Mariag (Maria) with Oakley _ - confirmed _ *ok with new date.
3) Dave the Dog (Meg) with Benji _ - confirmed _
4) EvaClareEva (Clare) with ? _ - confirmed _
5) Jedicrazy (Clare) with Obi _ - confirmed _
6) suerandall (Sue) with Daisy _ - confirmed _
7) Gemma27 (Gemma) with Nell _ - confirmed _
8) Emmabaily07 (Emma) with Daisy _ - confirmed _

If everyone who has shown interest confirms then we have 2 full days bookable. We can always do some swaps of dates if anyone needs to so let's get the discussions going. Please feel free to post if you are interested but do not have your name down as yet. Some places may become available.

Dinah who runs the course will be doing some Cockapoo specific notes to go with the course. 

Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi Karen , they dont do anything further "up North" do they? or would be able to suggest anyone who they think could offer us something similar. As much as I do them myself anyway would love to be shown what I should be doing. Have searched locally but vant find any thing I have looked into the City and Guilds course...may still go with that x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

This one is about an hour and a half from Halifax. Any good? It's cheaper than down south!!


http://www.bishopburton.ac.uk/courses/st/animal-management/groom-your-own-dog

Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy

Thanks me dear I've heard this college advertised on the local radio but could nt find anything when I last searched. I might contact them and see if we could do a block booking. Anyone up fpr it ? It's in Beverly.
Thanks Karenxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Have emailed them will post when they reply x


----------



## curt3007

That college is near me but not sure George would be up for it lol


----------



## wilfiboy

Why not Jayne


----------



## curt3007

wilfiboy said:


> Why not Jayne


Haha Karen, he would think it was 'party time' all those other dogs


----------



## wilfiboy

Maybe see what they say... we could always try and schedule for later in the year when he's a little older... they may not be able to offer anything. But would be good to meet up but also for the gromers to be dealing with the same breed, all the info would be relevant to everyone x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Have you seen the restraints on grooming tables?!!

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Have you seen the restraints on grooming tables?!!
> 
> Karen x


Lol ... sorry Karen for hijacking your post x x


----------



## curt3007

haha yeah I would love to do it, but a tad nervous that George would go loopy restraints or no restraints lol


----------



## colpa110

Hi Karen

I would rather do the cockapoo specific day as have already done the general day ( as you know) so if anyone drops out......it will be great to see you at either though..it's funny I have a totally different set of requirements this time round as I'm sure you do!!


----------



## janail

wilfiboy said:


> Thanks me dear I've heard this college advertised on the local radio but could nt find anything when I last searched. I might contact them and see if we could do a block booking. Anyone up fpr it ? It's in Beverly.
> Thanks Karenxx


I'd def. be interested in this, or anywhere else reasonably close to York.


----------



## mariag

Although I'm on the 28th April list (& have confirmed with Karen), if anyone on the 24th March list can't make it I would be able to swap as I'd love to meet up with Meg & Benji who is Oakley's brother


----------



## flounder_1

I think I'll pass - sorry. I'm away the weekend suggested for me anyway. I was always a bit unsure as to whether the course was right for me anyway.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

flounder_1 said:


> I think I'll pass - sorry. I'm away the weekend suggested for me anyway. I was always a bit unsure as to whether the course was right for me anyway.


No problem Janet.  

Karen x


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Karen
Brilliant. Count me in.
Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Bowed out for a bit. Karen (Wellerfeller) told me you'd posted dates. 
Hope its still ok that I can go.


----------



## Mogdog

Hi, I am still interested for 24th March, I'll PM you my address, Karen, for the form. Not sure if I'll bring Bess or Maisie yet.

Looking forward to it. It's quite a long time for the dog - did they cope OK last time you did this?

Sue


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Mogdog said:


> Hi, I am still interested for 24th March, I'll PM you my address, Karen, for the form. Not sure if I'll bring Bess or Maisie yet.
> 
> Looking forward to it. It's quite a long time for the dog - did they cope OK last time you did this?
> 
> Sue


The dogs coped really well with the day. There is an amount of movement - brushing out on the table first, then to the wash room, back to the table for drying and clipping / cutting. There is a lunch break so dogs can chill a bit too. Colin's Betty was young when he first did the course and she did have to have a little snooze on the table! There are crates in the grooming room in case they need a break. Dinah is very experienced and will keep an eye on how the dogs are coping.

I do advise giving your dogs a really good brush the day before otherwise you may end up spending a lot of the day just getting out matts. Colin and I are repeating the day as there are other areas that we did not have time to cover last time. 

You work at your own pace and Dinah moves around giving instruction, support and advice where needed. 

Just your email address is fine Sue, then I can attach the form. 

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

MillieDog said:


> Hi Karen
> Brilliant. Count me in.
> Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Bowed out for a bit. Karen (Wellerfeller) told me you'd posted dates.
> Hope its still ok that I can go.


I've emailed you the form Julie. Great that you can attend. 
I also bowed out for a bit.  Glad Karen Wellerfeller let you know about this thread (Thanks Karen). I'd have PM'd you if I hadn't heard.

Karen xx


----------



## lizzysmudge

Cockapoodledoo said:


> A while back we had a thread running with people interested in a Cockapoo one day grooming course at Merrist Wood Agricultural College near Guildford, Surrey.
> 
> Details:
> 
> *Saturday 24th March 2012
> 10am - 4pm
> Merrist Wood College
> Nr Guildford
> Surrey
> 
> Cost: £80*
> 
> I have a form for people to fill in and send off to the college so if the following people could PM me their email addresses then I can email the form to you for completion.
> 
> These are the people I have on my list. I would be really grateful if you could respond if you are still interested in the course or not as I can bump people up if you are no longer available.
> 
> There are 8 places available on the course but I have been given another date for late April if we can muster an additional 8 takers.
> 
> 1) Lilies (Nikki) with Ollie
> 2) Dexter1011 (Alison) with Dexter
> 3) Dave the Dog (Meg) with Benji
> 4) Mogdog (sue) with Bess
> 5) Jedicrazy (Clare) with Obi
> 6) MillieDog (Julie) with Millie
> 7) EvaClareEva (?) with Lottie
> 8) Cockapoodledoo (Karen) with Basil
> 
> As far as I am aware PipE (Pippa), RubyCockapoo (Helen) and Colpa110 (colin) are sticking with their booked date of 3rd March. I will be there too with Rufus. Please let me know if I have got this wrong.
> 
> As long as we have the 8 full places for 24th March and can fill a further 8 places then we are being offered Saturday 28th April. These are the other members I have on my list of 'interested'. Again, please confirm with me your availability please.
> 
> 1) Tessybear (Tess) with Dexter
> 2) Mariag (Maria) with Oakley
> 3) Blyth (?) with ?
> 4) Flounder_1 (Janet) with Lolly
> 5) Jools (Jools) with Dexter
> 6) suerandall (Sue) with ?
> 7) Gemma27 (Gemma) with Nell
> 8) Kitty4 (?) with Rosie
> 
> If everyone who has shown interest confirms then we have 2 full days bookable. We can always do some swaps of dates if anyone needs to so let's get the discussions going. Please feel free to post if you are interested but do not have your name down as yet. Some places may become available.
> 
> Dinah who runs the course will be doing some Cockapoo specific notes to go with the course.
> 
> Karen xx


Hi, I would be interested later in the year, as have just had shoulder replacement and out of action for a few months. But am a new 'mummy' to smudge who is 16 weeks and when she is a bit older and I am mobile, would love to get to learn how to groom her. Could I be born in mind for later in the year if a course becomes available?
Many thanks,
Lizzy


----------



## PipE

Hi Karen,
Thanks so much for all your organisation.
Just to confirm, I am going to stick with the 3rd March that I was originally booked on to. I know Helen had let you know already but thought I'd post on here to be extra clear! (Does that make sense?)
I'm getting nervous now- I think Kipper will be like Jaynes George and think its a big play date!!!

Pip X


----------



## EvaClareEva

Hi Karen i sent you a pm i cannot do the march date but would like to do the april one if possible?

thks clare x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

This is just to wilfiboy, depending on the date I would be up for a grooming course further up North haha, althought would hope it would be a good two or three months away as Izzie has just been groomed and she's really short atm, so i'd like to learn how to groom her when she's longer


----------



## Hfd

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> This is just to wilfiboy, depending on the date I would be up for a grooming course further up North haha, althought would hope it would be a good two or three months away as Izzie has just been groomed and she's really short atm, so i'd like to learn how to groom her when she's longer


Hi - I would defo be up for doing a course somewhere in the north east area if anyone has any suggestions or thoughts.
H x


----------



## ali-s.j.

I could travel down to Beverley ....


----------



## curt3007

ali-s.j. said:


> I could travel down to Beverley ....


whoo hoo George could then meet Izzy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I had a look at the college in York & it's about a 50 minute drive for me, i'd need times and things, I think i'd want to get there a but early so that Izzie could calm down after the car because she doesn't like travelling at all :/


----------



## Jedicrazy

Cockapoodledoo said:


> A while back we had a thread running with people interested in a Cockapoo one day grooming course at Merrist Wood Agricultural College near Guildford, Surrey.
> 
> Details:
> 
> *Saturday 24th March 2012
> 10am - 4pm
> Merrist Wood College
> Nr Guildford
> Surrey
> 
> Cost: £80*
> 
> I have a form for people to fill in and send off to the college so if the following people could PM me their email addresses then I can email the form to you for completion.
> 
> These are the people I have on my list. I would be really grateful if you could respond if you are still interested in the course or not as I can bump people up if you are no longer available.
> 
> There are 8 places available on the course but I have been given another date for late April if we can muster an additional 8 takers.
> 
> 1) Lilies (Nikki) with Ollie
> 2) Dexter1011 (Alison) with Dexter
> 3) Dave the Dog (Meg) with Benji
> 4) Mogdog (sue) with Bess
> 5) Jedicrazy (Clare) with Obi
> 6) MillieDog (Julie) with Millie
> 7) EvaClareEva (?) with Lottie
> 8) Cockapoodledoo (Karen) with Basil
> 
> As far as I am aware PipE (Pippa), RubyCockapoo (Helen) and Colpa110 (colin) are sticking with their booked date of 3rd March. I will be there too with Rufus. Please let me know if I have got this wrong.
> 
> As long as we have the 8 full places for 24th March and can fill a further 8 places then we are being offered Saturday 28th April. These are the other members I have on my list of 'interested'. Again, please confirm with me your availability please.
> 
> 1) Tessybear (Tess) with Dexter
> 2) Mariag (Maria) with Oakley
> 3) Blyth (?) with ?
> 4) Flounder_1 (Janet) with Lolly
> 5) Jools (Jools) with Dexter
> 6) suerandall (Sue) with ?
> 7) Gemma27 (Gemma) with Nell
> 8) Kitty4 (?) with Rosie
> 
> If everyone who has shown interest confirms then we have 2 full days bookable. We can always do some swaps of dates if anyone needs to so let's get the discussions going. Please feel free to post if you are interested but do not have your name down as yet. Some places may become available.
> 
> Dinah who runs the course will be doing some Cockapoo specific notes to go with the course.
> 
> Karen xx



Hi Karen, I'm still in, thanks for organising. I'll PM you my email.


----------



## colpa110

EvaClareEva said:


> Hi Karen i sent you a pm i cannot do the march date but would like to do the april one if possible?
> 
> thks clare x



Karen

Can I take this slot please....if anyone would like my 3rd March slot please let me know..if not I happy to do both dates. I've still got a lot to learn


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

colpa110 said:


> Karen
> 
> Can I take this slot please....if anyone would like my 3rd March slot please let me know..if not I happy to do both dates. I've still got a lot to learn


Colin I've put you in EvaClareEva's place on Sat 24th March as you were first on the reserve list initially so it is only fair. Could you PM me your email address so I can attach the form? Thank you. x

Mariag (Maria) would really like to do 24th March instead of the end of April so that she can do the course with Dave the Dog (Meg). Another possibility would be for Meg to wait until April and for someone else on the April date to come forward to the March date! Am I making myself clear?!! Keep the confirmations coming folks!

Karen xx


----------



## mandym

wish i stayed closer,i do my girls myself sometimes but i take ages because i have no idea what im doing,ah well maby a cousre will come up in aberdeen hopefully xxx


----------



## dave the dog

Hi all
Sorry not to catch up with this sooner. Karen, that's a great idea. The end of March is really busy for me, so April will be a better option! And of course we really want to meet Oakley and Maria too! I'll send a PM.
Thanks

Meg x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

lizzysmudge said:


> Hi, I would be interested later in the year, as have just had shoulder replacement and out of action for a few months. But am a new 'mummy' to smudge who is 16 weeks and when she is a bit older and I am mobile, would love to get to learn how to groom her. Could I be born in mind for later in the year if a course becomes available?
> Many thanks,
> Lizzy


Hi Lizzy,

Just to let you know that Merrist Wood run these day courses approx once a term anyway for any breed of dog. Having done the course once along with with a Standard Poodle, Working Cocker, Goldendoodle, Scottie, Golden Retriever and Schnauzer, I thought it would be good to have a Cockapoo specific day and so approached the college to ask if they would run an extra course especially for us. I'm sure as time goes by and more local folk join the forum there might be enough interest to run another course but there are no plans at the moment on my part.

Wishing you a speedy recovery from your op. 

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

There is currently one space on the 24th March if anyone on 28th April would like to move forward?

Karen xx


----------



## mariag

Great news Meg, it'll be fab for Oakley & Benji to meet 

Obviously I won't want to change dates now Karen  but thank you for sorting out the swaps  XX


----------



## lizzysmudge

Thanks for the reply Karen. Hopefully interest will grow locally. Think it's a brilliant idea to learn a bit of the skills to keep our cockerpoos coats gorgeous!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Does anyone have contact with Lilies (Nikki with 'Poo Ollie)? I have tried PMing her a couple of times but have had no reply back. I need to finalise numbers for the March grooming day.

Karen x


----------



## colpa110

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Does anyone have contact with Lilies (Nikki with 'Poo Ollie)? I have tried PMing her a couple of times but have had no reply back. I need to finalise numbers for the March grooming day.
> 
> Karen x


She is occasionally on another forum I use...I can leave her a message on there in the hope she may pick it up..


----------



## lizzysmudge

Cockapoodledoo said:


> A while back we had a thread running with people interested in a Cockapoo one day grooming course at Merrist Wood Agricultural College near Guildford, Surrey.
> 
> Details:
> 
> *Saturday 24th March 2012
> 10am - 4pm
> Merrist Wood College
> Nr Guildford
> Surrey
> 
> Cost: £80*
> 
> I have a form for people to fill in and send off to the college so if the following people could PM me their email addresses then I can email the form to you for completion.
> 
> These are the people I have on my list. I would be really grateful if you could respond if you are still interested in the course or not as I can bump people up if you are no longer available.
> 
> There are 8 places available on the course but I have been given another date for late April if we can muster an additional 8 takers.
> 
> 1) Lilies (Nikki) with Ollie
> 2) Dexter1011 (Alison) with Dexter _- Confirmed_
> 3) Dave the Dog (Meg) with Benji
> 4) Mogdog (sue) with Bess _- confirmed_
> 5) Jedicrazy (Clare) with Obi _- confirmed_
> 6) MillieDog (Julie) with Millie _- confirmed_
> 7) Colpa110 (Colin) with Betty _- confirmed_
> 8) Cockapoodledoo (Karen) with Basil _- confirmed_
> 
> As far as I am aware PipE (Pippa), RubyCockapoo (Helen) and Colpa110 (colin) are sticking with their booked date of 3rd March. I will be there too with Rufus. Please let me know if I have got this wrong.
> 
> As long as we have the 8 full places for 24th March and can fill a further 8 places then we are being offered Saturday 28th April. These are the other members I have on my list of 'interested'. Again, please confirm with me your availability please.
> 
> 1) Tessybear (Tess) with Dexter
> 2) Mariag (Maria) with Oakley
> 3) Blyth (?) with ?
> 4) EvaClareEva (Clare) with ?
> 5) Jools (Jools) with Dexter
> 6) suerandall (Sue) with ?
> 7) Gemma27 (Gemma) with Nell
> 8) Kitty4 (?) with Rosie
> 
> If everyone who has shown interest confirms then we have 2 full days bookable. We can always do some swaps of dates if anyone needs to so let's get the discussions going. Please feel free to post if you are interested but do not have your name down as yet. Some places may become available.
> 
> Dinah who runs the course will be doing some Cockapoo specific notes to go with the course.
> 
> Karen xx


Karen,

Would I be able to put my name down for the 28th April, if any spaces become available?

Hope this makes sense.
Lizzy


----------



## Blyth

Hi Karen,

I'm down for the second slot, but actually can't do 28th April. I could do 24th March if a slot was spare or a swap available? Would this make her too young for the course at 5 months?

Many thanks for all the organisation!

Steph

(with Bamse)


----------



## colpa110

Blyth said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I'm down for the second slot, but actually can't do 28th April. I could do 24th March if a slot was spare or a swap available? Would this make her too young for the course at 5 months?
> 
> Many thanks for all the organisation!
> 
> Steph
> 
> (with Bamse)


Betty was about 5 Months old when I did the course first time round. I found it really useful and have never had to take Betty to a professional groomer ( so far..)..the instructor thought it was a good idea to start early too..


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Blyth said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I'm down for the second slot, but actually can't do 28th April. I could do 24th March if a slot was spare or a swap available? Would this make her too young for the course at 5 months?
> 
> Many thanks for all the organisation!
> 
> Steph
> 
> (with Bamse)


Hi Steph,

That's great, I've got you down for 24th March now. Could you PM me your email address and I'll attach a booking form. Merrist Wood were on to me only yesterday as only one person has emailed/sent in their form so far. You've heard from Colin above I see regarding Bamse's age. Should be fine. 

Karen x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

lizzysmudge said:


> Karen,
> 
> Would I be able to put my name down for the 28th April, if any spaces become available?
> 
> Hope this makes sense.
> Lizzy


Hi Lizzy,

I've got you down on the reserve list for 28th April. I haven't heard back yet from most people down for that date so there's a good chance we'll get you in. Fingers crossed.

Karen x


----------



## lizzysmudge

Thanks Karen,
I wait to hear from you
Lizzy


----------



## Blyth

Thanks Karen, for organising this. However, I've tried to PM you but keep getting the message that I've not posted enough yet so I'm only allowed to PM staff. I can't quite face the prospect of a frenzy of posting just for posting's sake, so could you possibly PM me your email address, and I'll email you back, to enable you to send me the form? 

Thank you for all your efforts!

And Colin, thank you for your post - I'll take your advice and get on with it!

Steph


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Blyth said:


> Thanks Karen, for organising this. However, I've tried to PM you but keep getting the message that I've not posted enough yet so I'm only allowed to PM staff. I can't quite face the prospect of a frenzy of posting just for posting's sake, so could you possibly PM me your email address, and I'll email you back, to enable you to send me the form?
> 
> Thank you for all your efforts!
> 
> And Colin, thank you for your post - I'll take your advice and get on with it!
> 
> Steph


Ha ha! No problem. I'll do it now. 

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog

Enrolement form all sent off for 24 March. Can't wait, seriously need some help with Millie's fur. She's had a bad cut this time round (not by me) so I really want to get on with doing my own grooming. I need to work out how to keep her matt free and fluffy looking.

Karen, do you know if we are meant to bring our own grooming stuff or do they provide. I would quite like to try a couple of grooming brushes/combs etc to see which ones work best.

One other thing. Do you also know if we're shown how to empty the anal gland. Something I'm going to have to learn to do and don't fancy guessing and getting it wrong


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

MillieDog said:


> Enrolement form all sent off for 24 March. Can't wait, seriously need some help with Millie's fur. She's had a bad cut this time round (not by me) so I really want to get on with doing my own grooming. I need to work out how to keep her matt free and fluffy looking.
> 
> Karen, do you know if we are meant to bring our own grooming stuff or do they provide. I would quite like to try a couple of grooming brushes/combs etc to see which ones work best.
> 
> One other thing. Do you also know if we're shown how to empty the anal gland. Something I'm going to have to learn to do and don't fancy guessing and getting it wrong


Oh well done Julie!

All grooming equipment is provided but you are allowed to bring your own if you want to. The clippers they provide are top class and I have now bought my own. A comb and basic pin slicker are provided and scissors. I will probably bring with me my Les Pooches brushes. I have got the green and the red ones. You are very welcome to have a go with them on the course.  Dinah may well have a range of other grooming bits and bobs at the salon. It's always worth asking.

I asked about the anal glands last time. They sadly no longer teach you what to do as it is seen as a medical process. Lots of old school groomers empty them but maybe the newly qualified ones dont? Most vets are happy to show you what to do .........!  I feed a BARF diet and that seems to do the trick .....thank goodness!  

Looking forward to seeing you again. It's been a while. 

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

We now have all places confirmed for the first course on Saturday 24th March. 

Once I have heard back from Merrist Wood that all forms have been received I shall start chasing up confirmations for the second course - Sat 28th April. Those people on the list (see start of thread) please feel free in the mean time to PM your email address and I can get the form to you. 

Oooooh getting excited now! 

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh well done Julie!
> 
> All grooming equipment is provided but you are allowed to bring your own if you want to. The clippers they provide are top class and I have now bought my own. A comb and basic pin slicker are provided and scissors. I will probably bring with me my Les Pooches brushes. I have got the green and the red ones. You are very welcome to have a go with them on the course.  Dinah may well have a range of other grooming bits and bobs at the salon. It's always worth asking.
> 
> I asked about the anal glands last time. They sadly no longer teach you what to do as it is seen as a medical process. Lots of old school groomers empty them but maybe the newly qualified ones dont? Most vets are happy to show you what to do .........!  I feed a BARF diet and that seems to do the trick .....thank goodness!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again. It's been a while.
> 
> Karen xx


Thanks Karen, I would like to try the Les Pooches, see if they are any good. Shame about the anal gland bit, I'm sure I can find someone to teach me one day. Millie's already on BARF diet and although it helps, it hasn't solved the problem.

Just had a confirmation email back from the college. Just need to pay up now


----------



## Mogdog

MillieDog said:


> Thanks Karen, I would like to try the Les Pooches, see if they are any good. Shame about the anal gland bit, I'm sure I can find someone to teach me one day. Millie's already on BARF diet and although it helps, it hasn't solved the problem.
> 
> Just had a confirmation email back from the college. Just need to pay up now


How can you tell if there is an anal gland problem ... apart from scooting along the ground? Maisie has been eating less the last week so I don't know if that is an indication. Not something I would like to learn to do!


----------



## MillieDog

Mogdog said:


> How can you tell if there is an anal gland problem ... apart from scooting along the ground? Maisie has been eating less the last week so I don't know if that is an indication. Not something I would like to learn to do!


Alas I know the answer to this. Millie starts by chewing her back legs near the top. You think they have a bad on/off itch that doesn't want to go away over several days. Or excessive licking/cleaning.

Scooting can mean one of three things. Full anal gland, a bit of poo stuck near the bum or they actually want to do a poo.


----------



## mariag

MillieDog said:


> Alas I know the answer to this. Millie starts by chewing her back legs near the top. You think they have a bad on/off itch that doesn't want to go away over several days. Or excessive licking/cleaning.
> 
> Scooting can mean one of three things. Full anal gland, a bit of poo stuck near the bum or they actually want to do a poo.


That's exactly what Oakley does when he has full glands!!!


----------



## Barney Rubble

Hi Karen
i would love to do the april day with barney - are there any places left?
Thanks
Emma


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Barney Rubble said:


> Hi Karen
> i would love to do the april day with barney - are there any places left?
> Thanks
> Emma


Emma I have a full list of interested people but have yet to receive all of the confirmations. You would be second on the reserve list. 

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110

Karen

I hope you are on commission


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

colpa110 said:


> Karen
> 
> I hope you are on commission


I jolly well should be shouldn't I! 

xx


----------



## Dexter1011

Hi, I am on the first grooming course on 26th and as Dexter is 7 months today and I have never had him fully cut only a quick tidy up do you think I should take him to be cut at a groomers as I am now worried he is just starting to get a couple of small matts (could be the snow) and it is a few weeks until the course. I know some people have done the course before so would you know whether I would be better to have a longer hairy dog or a tidy shorter dog or does it not matter. 

Thanks
Alison


----------



## Kitty4

Hi karen

I would like to do the april course. I will pm you my email address. Rosie is not your typical cockapoo....shes looks more like a spaniel lol, but id still love to do the grooming course,,,you never know she may develop a curly wave or two when shes older


----------



## suerandall

Hi Karen

I originally enquired about this course but have not been on the site for a while. Not sure if there are any places left on the 28th April course. I would definitely be interested and would be bringing the hairier cockapoo of the two, Daisy.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Dexter1011 said:


> Hi, I am on the first grooming course on 26th and as Dexter is 7 months today and I have never had him fully cut only a quick tidy up do you think I should take him to be cut at a groomers as I am now worried he is just starting to get a couple of small matts (could be the snow) and it is a few weeks until the course. I know some people have done the course before so would you know whether I would be better to have a longer hairy dog or a tidy shorter dog or does it not matter.
> 
> Thanks
> Alison


Hi Alison,

Oh it's such a dilemma isn't it? I feel very much in the same position as both of my two need a groom right now rather than in a few weeks time! You will be guided through the whole process no matter how long / short haired Dexter is. The course is six weeks today so I think if I were you I would get him groomed next week if you can. It will make your job so much easier on the day of the course. A number of people do go back and repeat the course as you work at your own pace and if you spend a lot of time on the table brushing out matts then there will be less time to focus on the finer details of cutting. I am repeating the course as there are more aspects of grooming that I need guidance on. Make life easier for yourself! 

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Kitty4 said:


> Hi karen
> 
> I would like to do the april course. I will pm you my email address. Rosie is not your typical cockapoo....shes looks more like a spaniel lol, but id still love to do the grooming course,,,you never know she may develop a curly wave or two when shes older


I've just emailed you the form! 

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

suerandall said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> I originally enquired about this course but have not been on the site for a while. Not sure if there are any places left on the 28th April course. I would definitely be interested and would be bringing the hairier cockapoo of the two, Daisy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue. You're definitely in! The first page of this thread lists the people on the two courses. Can you PM me your email address and I'll send you the short application form to be returned to Merrist Wood College.  I need to chase up everyone else on the April course now as I have a growing list of reserves! 

Karen xx

Karen xx


----------



## ellemir

Hi Karen,

I'd love to be put on the reserve list for the April course with my Maisie. It's good of you to be doing this.

Vicki


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Folks I have just had an email from the college to say that only two people on the *April 28th course* have submitted their application forms. They will be forced to cancel the course if they do not get the remaining six forms through asap. If you have lost your form in your email box then do get back to me and I can 'send' you another. 

A space has become available on the Cockapoo grooming course on 24th March. Details are at the start of this thread. If you are interested then please reply to this thread and I'll get back to you.

Karen xx


----------



## mariag

I have sent my form back & paid Karen. 
I hope everybody else can make it as I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## ellemir

I'm interested in the space on the March 24th course.


----------



## jos

Hi Karen

I would be interested in the course at the end of April - what do i need to do.

x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

ellemir said:


> I'm interested in the space on the March 24th course.


Hi Vicki,

You're in! Can you PM me your email address and I'll email through the form. We need to get this sorted asap as the course date is fast approaching!

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

jos said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> I would be interested in the course at the end of April - what do i need to do.
> 
> x


I've noted your interest.  A space has become available on the April course but I need to offer that place to two others first who have been on the reserve list. I'll get back to you asap if I can offer you the place. 

Karen xx


----------



## Kitty4

Hi karen,

Just to let you know i submitted my application last friday for the end of april course. Just waiting to get confirmation back,

Thanks


----------



## jos

Hi Karen

Any news on the April date yet...?

Jos x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

A place is available on Saturday 24th March for this grooming course at Merrist Wood College, near Guildford, Surrey. 10am - 4pm. Details at the start of this thread.

I did the course on Sat 3rd March with Basil. It was a really good day. 

Please respond asap if you would like the place. 

Karen xx


----------



## jos

Hi Karen

Sorry I can't do the 24th Mar ads Ted is being 'done' on the 22nd March...bless him.

Thats why I wanted the April date, but not to worry, hopefully you may do some more later in the year.

Thanks Jos


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Jos I have PM'd you about the April date. There is a space for you! Check your in box. 

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

*April grooming course postponed!*

I have had an email from the groomer who runs the one day grooming course at Merrist Wood College. Sadly, due to unforeseen circumstances, she is unable to run the 28th April course for us. 

Instead she has offered Saturday 12th May. 

Those people who are already booked in with the college will be contacted. Sorry about this everyone, but these things happen. Could you post whether or not you are able to change to this date please? 

Thanks,

Karen xx


----------



## mariag

Hi Karen, as far as I can see the 12th is OK for me.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

That's great Maria. Thank you.

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog

This may have passed me by, but I'll ask all the same.

Do we take a packed lunch, or is there somewhere to get food that allows the dogs too. 
Also, do we and the dogs get a break at all, 6 hours is a long time for them to stand and be groomed.

Anything else I need to know


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

MillieDog said:


> This may have passed me by, but I'll ask all the same.
> 
> Do we take a packed lunch, or is there somewhere to get food that allows the dogs too.
> Also, do we and the dogs get a break at all, 6 hours is a long time for them to stand and be groomed.
> 
> Anything else I need to know


Julie you should have got a letter detailing what you need to take. 

Anyway:

Yes, take a packed lunch. There is a wall of crates in the grooming room where we put the dogs last time whilst we had our packed lunches on a bench outside. I assume if it is raining then you'll be sitting on the grooming tables?!! Dinah provided a towel for them each to lay on, but if you have a soft bed you could bring - even better and more comfy. 

You can pop your dogs on a lead at any time and walk them round the lovely grounds for a break or pop them in a crate if you think they need a small break. However, time goes AMAZINGLY quickly and 4pm is upon you before you know it. Rufus coped with the whole thing - he was just over 2 years old when I did it with him. Basil at 9 months did get tired and just lay down on the grooming table and went to sleep! That enabled me to do his feet and one side of him really well!  The dogs can, and do, sit for a lot of it and you work completely at your own pace.

If you have any favourite grooming brushes etc do take them along. I used all college equipment when I did it in October last year with Rufus and all of my own gear at the beginning of March with Basil - as by then I built up my own equipment.

The one piece of advice I would give is to make sure your dogs have had a thorough brush through the day before otherwise you may spend most of the course brushing and dematting and not have much time left for the bit we all really want to know about - clipping and scissoring!

It's a really rewarding day. You'll love it! .......but you may come away wanting to know a little bit more.......and be tempted to do the course again like I did.  

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog

Thanks Karen, fab info. I probably did get a letter, but the one I remember most is the one saying I hadn't yet paid  That has now been rectified and receipt given.

As for favourite equipment, hmmm, I struggle with most of what I have. Hoping someone brings a Les Pooch for me to try 

I have a feeling Millie may be a sleeper too


----------



## Kitty4

Hi karen,

Had email from Dinah at the college today, to say that the course date for the 28th April has been moved to saturday 12th. May. Unfortunately, as i explained to Dinah, i wont be able to attend the course on this new date . Would anybody else be available to take my place?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Kitty4 said:


> Hi karen,
> 
> Had email from Dinah at the college today, to say that the course date for the 28th April has been moved to saturday 12th. May. Unfortunately, as i explained to Dinah, i wont be able to attend the course on this new date . Would anybody else be available to take my place?


Oh I am so sorry!  There were bound to have been casualties along the way. Why not contact the college and just join one of their standard Pampered Pooch day courses? I did a standard day with both of my Cockapoos. It will be no different as far as you're concerned as you work at your own pace and get guidance for your own dog anyway. 

I'm sure we can fill your place. 

Karen xx


----------



## jos

really sorry - but I


----------



## jos

goodness me - I'll get the hang of this soon - perhaps

really sorry - but I can't make the 12th May either 

.... there you go, not too difficult


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

That's a shame Jos.  Thanks for letting me know.

We have two places available for Saturday 12th May, 10am - 4pm at Merrist Wood College, Nr Guildford, Surrey. This is for a Cockapoo only grooming day. Full details are at the start of this thread. Please let me know if you would like to take one of the places. I've been twice, with each of my dogs and absolutely loved it. 

Karen xx


----------



## Bertie Brown

Hi, I would be very interested in taking Bertie on 12 May is there a place available still? I have sent you a PM but then found this thread.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## MillieDog

Bertie Brown said:


> Hi, I would be very interested in taking Bertie on 12 May is there a place available still? I have sent you a PM but then found this thread.
> 
> Clare and Bertie


Go for it Clare, highly recommend it.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Bertie Brown said:


> Hi, I would be very interested in taking Bertie on 12 May is there a place available still? I have sent you a PM but then found this thread.
> 
> Clare and Bertie


Clare I've just PM'd you. I'll double check on numbers with the college tomorrow. 

Karen xx


----------



## emmabaily07

I booked yesterday on this course - see you there! YOu need to say you want Cockapoo grooming otherwise they put you on a general one later in May.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Guys I have just been in touch with Merrist Wood College about the course on 12th May. There are three of you on my list who have not yet sent in your forms to the college but now there are only two places left!  Someone must have applied independently.  I know about Emma above - she is on my list at the start of this thread. 

Although I asked the college for a date and set about gathering interested people, the contract is between you and the college. I have PM'd the three of you who need to get in touch with the college (I'll not name and shame! ). This is now going to have to be a first come first served basis.

If you are unsuccessful with getting a place the college will offer you a place on a non specific Cockapoo day. I did two of these days myself with my two 'Poos and as you work at your own pace with whatever you want to do with your 'Poo it really won't make a difference. 

Karen xx


----------



## suerandall

Hi Karen

Just to let you know I have sent my form off to the college and am really looking forward to it. I have just received a letter stating I hadn't paid but did not receive an invoice so will pay them tomorrow.

Thanks for all your hard work in sorting all this out.

Sue


----------



## dave the dog

I've been really late sending in my form! Thank you for the reminder Karen. My form is in the post and I hope it's not too late! I'm really looking forward to it.

Meg (and Benji) x


----------



## mariag

Meg, really glad you're going. Oakley & I are looking forward to meeting you & Benji


----------



## dave the dog

Can't wait to meet you + Oakley too Maria - but hope I'm not too late! x


----------



## Jedicrazy

oooh I get to coo over Oakley and Benji on the day....bonus


----------



## mariag

Can't wait to see you & Obi again Clare


----------



## emmabaily07

I am going on 12th May but did not book through this thread - look forward to seeing you all there! 
Just been getting some more pesky matts out!


----------



## dave the dog

I'm really sorry to say I am not going to be able to attend tomorrow. I have done my back in and standing up all day would be agony. I have let the school know and spoken to Dinah, who sounds lovely. I am so disappointed- not only to miss out on the grooming but not to get to spend the day with you all and your dogs! Especially sorry not to meet Oakley, Benji's brother and Maria and Obi and clare 

Meg x


----------



## mariag

Such a shame Meg, but there is nothing worse than a day standing with a bad back. So glad that you have been able to book a new date. 
We'll miss you tomorrow but must meet up when the weather gets better


----------



## Jedicrazy

oh what a shame Meg . I can sympathise as have had a few back problems over the last few years. Hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## mariag

We missed you & Benji today Meg  
It is fab course & you'll really enjoy it when you go


----------



## dollyonken

Will there be anymore courses like this coming up in the future? Wouldlove to attend one when hattie is older!


----------



## colpa110

dollyonken said:


> Will there be anymore courses like this coming up in the future? Wouldlove to attend one when hattie is older!


Hi

Here is a link to the next courses being held at Merrist wood in case they are of any use...

http://www.merristwood.ac.uk/CourseInformation/ShortCourseDetails.aspx/24708/Animal


----------

